# Hello from Riddhesh



## rraval (Nov 1, 2020)

Hi All

My name is Riddhesh and I have about 20 years experience in software industry. I and my frined are working on a simple and affordable ERP systems for small machine shops and manufacturing shops. At this stage, we are actively looking for partnership. We are not asking for any monetory investment at all. We are seeking a partner who can help us build the right product for the segment of users we are targetting. We will offfer the free software usage to our partners for a agreed upon period. If interested please reach out to me at info@shopsystems.ca
Thanks 
Riddhesh


----------



## Janger (Nov 1, 2020)

We don't usually let commercial users post - you can buy a commercial membership for that. But Riddhesh you have a web site, it's obviously early days, a Canadian domain, and IP addresses in Canada. So I'm going to let you join the forum. If you want to post more about what you are doing I'm sure the members would welcome that and give positive comments and feedback.


----------



## trlvn (Nov 2, 2020)

Given the huge number of currently available ERP systems, I'm curious why you are creating a new one?  There are even a multitude of open source systems that are 'free'.

Craig


----------



## rraval (Nov 2, 2020)

Janger said:


> We don't usually let commercial users post - you can buy a commercial membership for that. But Riddhesh you have a web site, it's obviously early days, a Canadian domain, and IP addresses in Canada. So I'm going to let you join the forum. If you want to post more about what you are doing I'm sure the members would welcome that and give positive comments and feedback.


Thank John. appreciate your help in the matter.


----------



## rraval (Nov 2, 2020)

trlvn said:


> Given the huge number of currently available ERP systems, I'm curious why you are creating a new one?  There are even a multitude of open source systems that are 'free'.
> 
> Craig


Hi Craig

Appreciate your feedbak. Here are the reasons for building a new software:
1. Affordability - Current ERP systems are made for medium to large scale shops. We are building systems to target small shops
2. Simplicity - Provide features that really matters to these machine shops, removing unnecessarily complexity from the software. 

Thanks 
Riddhesh


----------



## Janger (Nov 9, 2020)

Riddhesh asked if he could post a survey to get some ideas and direction on their software project. ok.
Riddesh keep in mind the forum is titled 'hobby' metal workers - most of us are not directly in industry. Here's the link, if anybody would like to respond. 

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1...x0udRHzX8GIGwjmwcYbAfUhg/viewform?usp=sf_link


----------

